# Build a better tower



## Mike1144 (Nov 20, 2006)

So I playing a game of Jenga with my 3 year old. Which basically amounts to building tall towers and watching her knocking them down. And I got to thinking, these towers suck. The columns are too close together, they wobble, and the slightest bump brings them crashing down. So I got some rubber bands, and made some prestressed beams. I took three Jenga blocks end to end, and wrapped a rubber band around them length wise. Now my floors had three times as much rentable floor space, And everything seemed a whole lot more stable.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 20, 2006)

Cheater. I'm gonna tell NCEES.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 20, 2006)

I could have gotten my Dremel out and widened the cavities in my Operation game too to make it easier to extract the bones but did I do that? It's called RULES MAN! READ THE RULES!!!! If I'd done that it would no longer be Operation now would it? It would be more like Autopsy, or Corpse Mutilation or something.

:jk:


----------

